# Any recommended trainers in the East Bay Area CA?



## Chrysler79

Looking for a good trainer. Our last one didn't work for us due to time and distance. And my wife was intimidated by him. I'll keep searching, but the advice on this forum is pretty great.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Check out these two:

Very popular. Founded by Ian Dunbar, they have many class locations around the Bay Area:
Sirius Dog training 

I ended up putting Lancer through his puppy class here locations in Redwood City-Wednesday evening and Saturday at an outdoor location:
Rav N Dog Training


----------



## Chrysler79

Thanks I'll take a look. It's tough because of my work schedule. I'm often out of town.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I just noticed your dog is two. I was thinking puppy when I made those suggestions. 

What type/level of training are you looking for your dog. I think Sirius may start at the puppy level and work through the levels. The second place does classes at various levels.

Depending on what you are looking for, may have a couple of other suggestions and others may pop in.


----------



## doggonefool

These are a couple that I've heard of. 

John O'Connor I actually worked with; I have River who is fearful agressive and about 2 years old. He worked with me for about 3 hrs ($150.00/hr) and he gave me some very useful tips on handling a dog that is as unpredictable in behavior as River. He is not what you would call 'Relationship Based Training' and some of his advice was difficult for me to follow as I didn't feel like River or I really liked behaving that way but it was totally worth it for us as I had never handled a dog like River before. Her life is totally in my hands - if I can't handle her or prevent her from biting someone, I will lose her so his training was invaluable at the time that we went.

I went to him by myself and didn't find him to be overly domineering or intimidating but his approach is more of a 'Pack Leader/Disciplinary' approach. Not quite as strong as Cesar Milan but not 'It's me or the Dog'_ (sorry, can't remember her name)_ material either. I went with John O'Connor on the recommendation of a few people that I talked to. He's in Martinez.

John O'Connor 

I've also met Kathryn Horn but haven't trained with her. She is in a Relationship Based Training method instructed by Suzanne Clothier. I think that she's also in the Alameda/Oakland area. I actually met her at a seminar that Suzanne Clothier was giving. I was fortunate to have River be called in at the last minute as a demo dog. We spent a full weekend working with River. I really liked that approach to training; for me my relationship with my dogs is what it all boils down to. Kathryn may be able to recommend someone who trains by that method if you are not in her area.

Kathryn Horn 

I spoke with Shane Garrity but couldn't really get a good feel for his training approach. He was much less expensive, I think $80.00 an hour. He's in Blackhawk.

Shane Garrity 

Good Luck


----------



## acspears

great info!

wondering if anyone else knows any other trainers in the east bay area of california? thanks!


----------



## Smithie86

What part of the East Bay?

Would check out Sara Hitchens at Menlo Park SCH club. She is great.


----------



## c_cma

Hi all,

Alameda County Schutzhund club doesn't train in Livermore anymore. They are relocated to Turlock. It is over 145 miles from my house. I am looking for a closer location in Vallejo, Fairfield, Concord, Benecia. Any Schutzhund close to these locations? 

Thanks,


----------



## dano1427

Alameda Co. Schutzhund Club: Home

There's also Bay Area Schutzund/IPO in San Jose.


----------



## Chip18

What kind of training are you looking for??


----------



## Bochy_The_GamerDog

I'm also in the East Bay looking for training. My Bochy is 9months, and knows his basic sit, lay down, and stay (most of the time) but I feel like he could be better. If I tell him to stay, and I am right in front of him with a treat he stays. But If I tell him to stay and leave his sight (around the corner) he just wants to follow me. 
He also isn't very cooperative on walks. He wants to visit every person and dog. 
I am just looking for something more advanced.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Lisa Maze is in Vallejo: Home


----------



## Smithie86

Menlo Park SCH club in Newark, on east side of Dumbarton Bridge.


----------

